# Steam key giveaway



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm giving away a random Steam game key. All you have to do is name and describe your favorite thing in about 20 words or more. The catch is that it CANNOT be a video game or a person. I'll announce the winner after reading up on all the entries posted in the *next 24 hours*.

Best of luck!

*NOTE: POSTS BELOW THE MINIMUM WORD LIMIT OF 20 WORDS DON'T COUNT.*


----------



## kevan (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey... didn't you get banned 

*Edit*


Metallica
I listen to their music frequently and they may have a dodgy past in places and they are not what they used to be. But they still rock.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 12, 2012)

Pizza, man. Pizza. Different toppings, cheeses, crusts, sauces and everything. Very hard to make a bad pizza, short of burning it. As customizable as any PC I could build.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

kevan said:


> Hey... didn't you get banned


No I did not. -_-
I got my other account deleted at my will.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 12, 2012)

My guitars. One in standard E tuning (Schecter sunset FR), the other in standard C (BC Rich Warlock). I love them. Usually play at least an hour every day.


----------



## emigre (Mar 12, 2012)

I enjoy wanking. As it provides me with short term sexual pleasure.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> I enjoy wanking. As it provides me with short term sexual pleasure.


Erm, 20 words is the minimum limit. Posts below the minimum word limit won't count.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 12, 2012)

Demonbart said:


> My guitars. One in standard E tuning (Schecter sunset FR), the other in standard C (BC Rich Warlock). I love them. Usually play at least an hour every day.


I always wanted a Warlock, but I never played enthusiastically enough to warrant buying even a cheap guitar. Little brother's got a BC Rich Virgin, nice looking piece of hardware.


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 12, 2012)

That would have to be life in general for me. I am thankful for the good things as well as the bad that happen to me on a daily basis. Without both happening their would not be a way to experience all of the different emotions and feelings that intertwine my state of conscience.

(edit) I realize my answer is over the word limit but I'm not interested in the prize as I don't use steam. I just wanted to share that. Good luck people.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2012)

Yu-Gi-Oh is the bomb. I love the strategy, the planning, and the trickery that goes into a proper duel. Only problem is overuse of the same combos...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite thing to do is to swim in a pool filled with tomato sauce and pretend I'm a meatball.


20 Words Exact


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 12, 2012)

Dogs.
They are the only creature in the whole world that care about you more than themself.
Also because they represent the energy of life itself.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Swimming through a room of blow up sex dolls just to find my girlfriend and then do with her what the dolls were made for.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 12, 2012)

They're droopy, they're wet, I drink from their flavourings. It's a teabag


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> They're droopy, they're wet, I drink from their flavourings. It's a teabag


How many times do I have to say that posts below the minimum word limit do not qualify?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 12, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> > They're droopy, they're wet, I drink from their flavourings. It's a teabag
> ...


Oh I thought 30 was the max, but 20 was likke Stop here now. Let me try again.
They're droopy, they're wet, I drink from their flavourings. They can be green they can be yellow, yet it may not be as you think, it's a teabag.


----------



## oppopp (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite thing is sitting down for a weekend and doing nothing but watching movies/sports, eating bad food  and chilling with mates


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 12, 2012)

name it: enjoy
Describe it: My favorite thing to do is simply enjoying life, by making sure I do not loose myself in the finer details. Meaning I try to have a positive attitude.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 12, 2012)

My favourite thing is to oversleep on Sunday morning with my gf besides me.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

DaRk_ViVi said:


> My favourite thing is to oversleep on Sunday morning with my gf besides me.


Why is no one reading the OP properly? Posts below the minimum word limit of 20 words won't count. I'm going to make it more prominent in the OP so that people look at it.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 12, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite thing is to oversleep on Sunday morning with my gf besides me.
> ...


I'm sorry I missed the part, I thought it was "around 20 words". Can I add the missing words?


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

DaRk_ViVi said:


> Zou Hua said:
> 
> 
> > DaRk_ViVi said:
> ...


Sure, go ahead.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 12, 2012)

Name of thing to do: Jam and Scribble
Description: My favorite thing to do is to lay across my bed, put on my Paul Frank Skullcandy Hesh headphones, listen to songs and write in my black notebook all day.


EDIT-Forgot the 20-30 word limit....I didnt know if two letter words counted so I counted them (they normally didnt count in my school assignments)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 12, 2012)

Writing/Playing music with my band, The Machine age. I love rocking out and jamming to create new sounds and songs, there's really nothing better for me!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

JinTrigger said:


> Name of thing to do: Jam and Scribble
> Description: My favorite thing to do is to lay across my bed, put on my Paul Frank Skullcandy Hesh headphones, listen to songs and write in my black notebook all day.
> 
> 
> EDIT-Forgot the 20-30 word limit....I didnt know if two letter words counted so I counted them (they normally didnt count in my school assignments)


Exceeding the limit isn't a problem. 
However, I'd be happy if people don't go overboard.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 12, 2012)

My favourite thing is to oversleep on Sunday morning with my gf besides me. And if when we wake up we do "something more" it's even better!


----------



## fodderstein (Mar 12, 2012)

My favourite thing is reading books.Adventure,fantasy,fiction and such.I've read all 7 of the Harry Potter,Percy Jackson and the Olympians,Hugo,The Heroes of Olympus,The Kane Chronicles and so on.​When I'm really bored....this is what I do.and I finished them before playing anything.​


----------



## bowser (Mar 12, 2012)

Aren't Steam game keys region locked? My retail copy of The Orange Box clearly says the game cannot be registered outside of India (or Asia I forget which one).


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 12, 2012)

bowser said:


> Aren't Steam game keys region locked? My retail copy of The Orange Box clearly says the game cannot be registered outside of India (or Asia I forget which one).



Not all games are region locked, and there are tricks to register them on different accounts (even if it's at risk of ban).


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

bowser said:


> Aren't Steam game keys region locked? My retail copy of The Orange Box clearly says the game cannot be registered outside of India (or Asia I forget which one).


Pretty sure they aren't region locked if you buy it off the Steam store.


----------



## bowser (Mar 12, 2012)

My entry:

I love to smoke a hookah (or shisha, whatever you want to call it) with a group of friends and blow smoke rings. I can get around 10 smoke rings in a row. It's fun, gives me a high, and gets the attention of the pretty girls at the next table.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2012)

Arguing. God damn it do I love arguing. Especially when you're right and you know it. You get to enjoy yourself as the other person squanders and makes bullshit up, knowing what they say is bullshit and that you can counteract every word they say. Proving people wrong just feels _good_. An example, I have a friend who spews out the most bulliest bullshit you ever heard, and it's always funny as hell to prove he's wrong. One time, he said a movie he burnt onto a disc got a circle of death because his PS3 freaked out because it knew it was a pirated movie, made some loud noise and when he took the disc out it was scratch. I knew it was bullshit so hard and it was so funny to watch him explain it to everyone and then I got to explain how wrong and retarded he is. It's wonderful. 

Arguing when you're wrong is fun, too, because you don't need to give a fuck in order to get your point across. I've argued things I knew were wrong for the sake of continuing an argument! I would then proceed to make up facts and statistics to prove myself  right, and a lot of the time it work! I've been told I should be a lawyer, that I'd be able to win quite a few cases with my arguing power, but I refuse to do that because fuck lawyers.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay, I just took out the maximum word limit as it was kinda stupid.
Although do note that the minimum word limit is still there.


----------



## mjax (Mar 12, 2012)

bowser said:


> My entry:
> 
> I love to smoke a hookah (or shisha, whatever you want to call it) with a group of friends and blow smoke rings. I can get around 10 smoke rings in a row. It's fun, gives me a high, and gets the attention of the dumb girls at the next table.



Fix'd

My favourite thing is bicycling alone on my usual 10-12 miles route. It helps me relax my mind, provides me physical excercise and connects me with the nature.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, my name is AlanJohn. I will change your views on this world in the following 27 minutes, but for it to work - you must pay attention.
I have a son, his name is Oscar. He see's this life as peaceful, colorful and joyful, which I do approve.
This is Lena, she is from Northern Ukraine. I met Lena back in 2006, near a musical store. Lena was a great person to talk to, and I fell in love with her. Lena's parents did not like the fact that I wasn't the girl they were looking for, so they denied me. Her parents were stupid people, so they really didn't understand the meaning of "love". They where born in a time of terrible stuff, in the times of communism, the times of USSR.
In the USSR, parents mostly looked for people who were rich and sometimes, they didn't even have to look good. They had an ideal, the ideal of that marriage is the only reason for love and that it is used to set your own off-spring into the same loop over and over again, generation by generation. The head of this fad was a man by the name of Joseph Stalin. He was a viscous man, he made bad stuff I don't really know about. Joseph Stalin made armies of men, and women. He was fearsome when he went to wars and shit. Thankfully, this was stopped when the Americans invaded Russia in 2003 and Stalin got murdered by Conan 'o Brian. After his death, love got spread around the world, but some old people where still old.
So back to me & Lena. We found a way to run away from Ukraine, and we found this great country America, which is a badass country. Me and Lena lived a long time together (until I woke up from this dream, which is a different story...).

Tl;dr
My favorite thing is to love people, or be loved.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 12, 2012)

I like trains.

In all honesty though, I really have a passion for electronic music. The sound of electro-house and big beat has varied greatly over the years, and I always love hearing what innovative new musical ideas will spring up. Dubstep used to be one of my favorite genres, but then the Skrillex bandwagon came along. I usually stick to some of the more obscure electro artists who always provide a fresh source of excellent music.


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler



What do I like best?

The (physical) company of my friends (this counts, right?)


I love being with my friends. Whether or not we're screwing around or studying for something, it keeps me happy.
Yes, playing games online or talking about life online is great. It entertains us for a while but we'll get bored eventually.
Why do you think so? Because it's not as great as being with your friends near you. Physically. I remember the time when
my friends and I were playing games. It was BlazBlue and Smash Bros and some other games. When we play online,
we can't have those screams of laughter and happiness because we would look like retarded alone-type fellows. But when
we're with each other, we can laugh and laugh without care for the world. Why? Because you won't look retarded because you
have your friends with you. Yes, I know that microphones are already invented but not all of us are fortunate to afford extra ones for
consoles. Also, imagine an ordinary boring day. You have nothing to do. I think it would be better if you go find a friend and talk to
him in person than go to the nearest Skype device and talk to him through that. It's creepy and boring.

btw I'm poor at making essays so forgive that huge chunk of wall-text



Not sure about mine so here, new entry



I love music. Music soothes me. Whenever I feel bad about something, I just listen to some music and hey, problem's gone. You'd probably look retarded when you sing along the lyrics of your favorite song but at least you're happy. It's not your problem. It's theirs.
Music is also one of the better means of communication. We all know that there are A LOT of music that heavily involves sex but most people don't know it. Like other music, most of them leave a hidden message for us to decipher. Whether it be something about racism or anything, it still counts as communication and may affect the community, depending on its usage. Wait, how is this related to me loving music? The lyrics. Or the lack thereof. Even the tune can leave a lasting impression.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2012)

Uh, I'll have to disregard a few entries as they are against the rules. I've clearly stated in the OP that it can't be related to people. However, you're free to edit your post and change it to something else.

EDIT: If you said that you like doing your favorite thing with people, it's completely fine. However, your favorite thing cannot be related to people.


----------



## Ultralex (Mar 12, 2012)

I like oreos, i like to eat them ,they taste so good. But here in germany you can't get them everywhere ,sometimes they aren't even available.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Mar 12, 2012)

I love to eat snacks that I enjoyed to, always eat them until the end of the quantity available, usually got sick afterward but I still do it every time when it's available. Looking forward to get Pokemon White 2...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love life, it supplies me with air, water, food, and fun. The fun comes from the many things humans made using the resources that started here though.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite thing is Sonic Music, seriously when I can't play a game I will sit down and listen to about 50 tracks of Sonic themes, fan and official, so I pretty much went insane when they released that amazing compilation of sonic music, new and old. Sonic 3 MegaD Mix gets me in tears everytime, it reminds me of the good times I had playing that game, the world of electronics it introduced me into.

Yeah, Game music, not a Video game so this still counts...I think.


----------



## Jax (Mar 12, 2012)

I love technology.
It made life so much simpler to everybody and it's evolving so fast, we can't possibly imagine what it will be like in around 10 years. It's mesmerizing!


----------



## DS1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite thing is Japanese (Reach) Mahjong. It is a table game played with tiles that combines the depth in strategy of Chess or Go with the luck and social atmosphere of Poker. While Chess strategy involves a great deal of player interaction in terms of specific strategies, counter-strategies, and memorizing different moves and scenarios, Mahjong strategy must also accommodate the point system, which can greatly affect the way each player plays each hand. In both Chess and Mahjong, a single mistake can cost you the entire game, but only in Mahjong can a spurt of good luck turn everything in your favor. The same can be said of Poker, but with the downside that most Poker players are self-important assholes. One of the largest distinctions between Mahjong and Poker is that many Poker players believe their victories are attributed solely to their skill and ability to outwit opponents, while Mahjong players attribute several of their victories to mystic spirits* which can guide the correct tiles to their hands. The necessity to humble one's self to such spirits makes a Mahjong player a kind person, and not a self-important asshole.

*supplemental to statistics, because statistics only describes the probability of an occurrence - it cannot predict it. Magic ghosts can.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite thing to do, as of now, is to dream.  It reminds me of what happiness feels like.  Things don't make sense, but they don't _have_ to.  A dream can alter my emotions like no book or other work of art can (albeit the latter can affect me, just not as much as a dream).


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 12, 2012)

My favorite thing to do right now... is collecting various stuff. just the thought of completing a collection after a while makes me excited!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, exactly 4 hours are left. Posts after 4 hours won't count.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 13, 2012)

Spaghetti. I fucking love it to death. I am not exaggerating when I say if someone had a gun pointed at a bowl of spaghetti, I would NOT hesitate to jump in front of that mother fucker and take a bullet for it. The thick, chunky pasta sauce that explodes all over your mouth with its oh-so-satisfying juices and flavors, filling up your mouth until... OOOH! And the endless sea of stringy pasta, I could bury myself in a mountain of it and eat myself into hibernation for the harsh winter ahead and emerge on Groundhog Day, A PASTA KING. NO, A FAT FUCKING PASTA GOD. Sprinkle some crumbled, aged mozzarella cheese on top and get ready to taste powdered GOLD. The cheese fills every inch of your body with joy right up to the moment you part ways and it ends up in your toilet. Then it proceeds to fill your plumbing system with joy.

*FUCKING SPAGHETTI, MAN. I WILL NEVER STOP LOVING YOU. BFFS 5EVERS.*


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 13, 2012)

My favourite thing is oxygen cause you know oxygen is important for breathing and plants and shit. Thanks for reading.


----------



## pubert09 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was a drummer in the drumline as indicated by my picture I guess. I graduated and I now go teach others how to play. I love playing still and I love teaching. I look forward to it often.

Just read that my post won't count....Aw man...oh well I like sharing.


----------



## Click This (Mar 13, 2012)

I like pie. Do you like pie? I like it so. Don't you find the crust, the filling, so delectably irresistible?


----------



## Santee (Mar 13, 2012)

Posting in giveaway threads when I don't want to win.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

Santee said:


> Posting in giveaway threads when I don't want to win.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 13, 2012)

Right now my favorite thing is learning new things, but it does tend to give me headaches so maybe I need a new hobby.... 

Trying to learn to speak Thai right now and its such a complex language! Much respect to those that speak it!!!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

pubert09 said:


> I was a drummer in the drumline as indicated by my picture I guess. I graduated and I now go teach others how to play. I love playing still and I love teaching. I look forward to it often.
> 
> Just read that my post won't count....Aw man...oh well I like sharing.


As far as I know, it counts.


----------



## moerik (Mar 13, 2012)

Meme's; they can be used in a variety of ways, one to express him/herself over a situation on a forum, or to create an interesting story to entertain the masses on the internet if done well.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Mar 13, 2012)

Lasagna - my life was literally saved by it once, and it's also incredibly awesome. So basically just after I dropped out of school, I was super depressed. I was later brought out of this funk by the guy who's now my best friend, but that's another story. One day I was legitimately going to kill myself. Had it all planned out. It was really simple actually, just a matter of lifting up a sewer grate, and jumping down, drowning. But then I found out lasagna was for dinner. I was super happy because we hadn't had it in a while and I LOOOVE lasagna. So I stuck around and had that... and obviously never got around to offing myself, met a pretty awesome guy (who I'm still going after...) and continue to love lasagna. I owe it my life and it's just such an interesting dish.

*EDIT* OH WOW, misread OP as 20 words or LESS. Gimme a sec.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

Supreme Dirt said:


> Lasagna - my life was literally saved by it once, and it's also incredibly awesome. So basically just after I dropped out of school, I was super depressed. I was later brought out of this funk by the guy who's now my best friend, but that's another story. One day I was legitimately going to kill myself. Had it all planned out. It was really simple actually, just a matter of lifting up a sewer grate, and jumping down, drowning. But then I found out lasagna was for dinner. I was super happy because we hadn't had it in a while and I LOOOVE lasagna. So I stuck around and had that... and obviously never got around to offing myself, met a pretty awesome guy (who I'm still going after...) and continue to love lasagna. I owe it my life and it's just such an interesting dish.
> 
> *EDIT* OH WOW, misread OP as 20 words or LESS. Gimme a sec.


[M]artin and you should dine together sometime. 

EDIT: I'm gonna be away for like 2-3 hours so I might as well say this now. Before you post, go to the OP and check the time it was posted at. If it's been 24 hours, your post won't count. As of now, around 1 hour and 45 minutes are left.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm just going to keep this short:

But I'm going to have to say my old dog that passed away last december. Best friend I ever owned. Never abandoned, ridiculously smart and loyal. Couldn't ask for a better pet or friend.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

I honestly can't choose one, so now there are three prizes!


----------



## MikeyWeed (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite thing to do is inhale the THC while browsing my steam library. Then clicking PLAY GAME. Hail Zou!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, time's up. I'm gonna announce the winners in about 15 minutes. Stay tuned!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

OKAY, THE WINNERS ARE:

First place: Martin
Second place: [m]brandonspikes[/m]
Third place: [m]naglaro00[/m]

I will message you with your keys in a bit. Congratulations to the winners! Thanks to everyone for participating!

@naglar00, I need to wait for brandonspike's reply before I can give you your key, because he gets to choose from the two games I have first. 
@[M]artin, I sent you your prize on Steam. Enjoy!


----------



## MikeyWeed (Mar 13, 2012)

Ding fries are done.


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 13, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> OKAY, THE WINNERS ARE:
> 
> First place: Martin
> Second place: [m]brandonspikes[/m]
> ...



Mmmkay XD


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 13, 2012)

^-^ Happy for all winners!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats guys! 
Which games were given? I'm just curious.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably indie gala keys.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

For first place, it was inMomentum.
Second and third place are still not final. 
I'll let you know as and when I give them.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you so much for holding the competition Zou! Congrats to everyone that entered, had fun reading all of 'em!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much for holding the competition Zou! Congrats to everyone that entered, had fun reading all of 'em!


No problem. 
Glad you had fun too.


----------



## Santee (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Posting in giveaway threads when I don't want to win.
> ...


Lol well played sir, well played.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

Santee said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


I wasn't playing, I was making fun of your pitiful, pitiful life. I mean, it must be sad if you feel you feel the need to make a useless post in a topic you don't care about.

But then again we have the EoF so how are you any different? Heh.


----------



## Santee (Mar 13, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Whoa man I didn't expect a personal attack at all from that.

Well its not like I care enough to really fight back, so think what you want, I'm going to go enjoy my apparently pitiful life.

Edit: I just realized that you could just respond with the same "we got a bad ass" image, how comical.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2012)

Santee said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Santee said:
> ...


That was a joke! Blah, whatever.


----------

